# [SOLVED] "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello!

I recently installed the computer game The Movies (2005) made by Lionhead Studios, and its expansions The Movies: Stunts and Effects (2006) on my Windows 7 Prof. 64-bit computer (I have owned the game for years, and played on my Vista and XP PC earlier). The install was okay, though I had to do a well known-fix by going on to the fix and running the install as an admin as the autorun does not work on Win7. I'm also running the shortcut with "Run as Admin" on. 

After I installed the first game, I played it, but quit soon after as I knew I was installing the expansion next. I installed Stunts and Effects next by doing the same setup procedure as before, and it installed correctly. I ran the game, and it worked perfectly as expected, on "Best settings". 

It is an older game, so I did use the resolution command change in the shortcut (-width 1920 -height 1080) to make the game crisper. I also went on ATI CCC for my HD 4870 card and for the game's profile, I made the settings as such:

SMOOTHVISION HD: Anti-Aliasing 
Level: 8x
Filter: Box

SMOOTHVISION HD: Anisotropic Filtering 
Per-pixel samples: 16x

*Catalyst A.I.* (I know this setting can be problematic in games, testing it soon)
Level: Advanced 

Mipmap Detail Level: 
Level: High Quality

Wait for vertical refresh: 
Always On (Quality)

Adaptive Anti-Aliasing:
Level: Quality

OpenGL Settings:
Triple buffering: OFF

Besides the A.I. setting, I believe all these are not making a difference besides making the game look stunning for its age. 

The game runs fine on startup and I'm able to play the game smoothly. I have a saved game which I am playing on too, and I have played many hours on it. However, since starting it, after about 10-20 minutes in, if I save either with a quicksave, an autosave, or through different, full save, the game *crashes to the desktop*. It's usually always the 3rd-5th save I do in-game, and I lose all progress since last saving obviously. 

I do have a few mods, some of which increase the movie studio lot size, increase the actors/director's happiness, etc. I've played with said mods, and without them, and the game still will crash when saving after the first few saves. 

I've found no support on this issue; Lionhead Studios and Activion do not support the game anymore through tech help, so I came here. I tried all the different compatibility modes with the game as well, but no luck. :sad:

I really don't want to play the game w/o the expansion, so if it is causing the issue, I'd be pretty sad. Also, the game has the 1.1 retail patch (the original game, not the expansion as there are no patches for the 2nd game). 

Anyone have an idea what's going on? 

*COMPUTER SPECS:*

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Motherboard: DELL Inc. 0X501H
BIOS: Default System BIOS
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 7601 Multiprocessor Free Service Pack 1
Total Memory: 9.00 GB
Usable: 5.99 GB
HDD: Volume0
Sound Card: (1) Realtek High Definition Audio (2) High Definition Audio Device (3) ATI HDMI Audio 
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (Driver: 8.970.100.3000 7/3/2012 )


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Sounds like a possible HDD issue or corrupt save game making issues. Have you tried to reinstall the game at all? Try running in compatibility mode for XP SP3


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*



-WOLF- said:


> Sounds like a possible HDD issue or corrupt save game making issues. Have you tried to reinstall the game at all? Try running in compatibility mode for XP SP3


Hi WOLF, I did reinstall the game, and that did not fix anything. I also tried the XP SP3 compatibility mode, but it says I have to insert the game disk, though the disc was already in (this doesn't happen otherwise). I tried the Vista, 2000, and 98 modes as well, but those all result in a game CTD soon after loading a save. 

I started a new save today, and no problems yet (*knock on wood*), but saving is working even 15-20+ minutes in. I'm going to watch it, and see if there is a point in the game where this starts.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

The new save is still working, aside from one random, non-save related CTD. However, I really want to figure out what what happening to my other saved game. 

I checked to make sure there was no mod I added that could be crashing it (I'm using the same mods as I use in my new save and they work fine).

Also, I seem to remember the save crashing occurring early playing my first game, though it has not occurred yet in the 2nd save, so a random glitch perhaps? It's just disappointing I suppose, haha.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Have you tried patching the game recently with a game update? If you have a second hard drive try installing the game on that.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

There is only one patch for the game, the original, not the expansion, and it was already installed. I think it comes built into the install with my copy. I don't think it's causing the crash though.

I don't have a 2nd hard drive at the moment, but something corrupted the save file I believe, so any future saving is a 50/50 % of working. My new save is fine still, but I'm watching it carefully.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Alright, I've been playing the new save, and after about an 1 and 1/2 in (total game time), some save crashing began.

It started when I saw some of the in game characters turn completely black (no shading, like a graphical glitch). Then next time I saved the game, the game CTD. 

There is a correlation with the crashing occurring more regularly as there are more "people" in the game. My thinking is that there are these graphical glitches on one character out of the few dozens, and even, a hundred, causing the entire save to crash, where as in the beginning of a new game, the player has only a few staff under their control. 

I have no clue why it does this, but playing the game like this is too frustrating sadly, I lose more progress than I make and it's a tedious problem in the first place. :banghead:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I want you to return the settings you made with the Catalyst Control Center to default as well as the forced resolution to default (simply erase the argument). See if that helps.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Good idea, I'll do that, and I'll respond ASAP whether that changes anything.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I turned all the Catalyst settings to either "Use if application specifies" or simply, "off", and I removed the resolution change command from the shortcut. 

Still, there is crashing. I was really surprised by that, but that makes me think it's still a compatibility issue.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

You can try to find the location that the game saves into (likely you can find it *Start > Run >type %appdata%* ) and copy and move the folder somewhere else.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I found where the save games are before, I've been working with them for a little bit now. I am trying to figure out how to make the game load these saves in the load list from a different game directly.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I still think trying to force the game to create a new save folder may yield results.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Yeah, I just tried that coincidentally, but no luck. I also installed the newest graphics drivers for my card, and I thought it was working as it didn't crash, but then, on the 2nd save attempt, a CTD.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Maybe its the securitiy settings?

Right click on the game's folder
-properties
-security (tab)
-Allow full control for all 4 users.

Maybe that will help.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Hmm, I'll try that. Would it make a difference since I'm the only user though?


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Alright, I just tried that.

I noticed though the System had all permissions under security, my actual username account did not, so I allowed all of those. I also set the compatibility settings for all users (though I am the only user). 

Still, no change oddly. I feel like this is a corruption issue, but it's difficult for me to test this as I would have to start a new game and wait a few hours to see and change or solution. 

I still am testing testing my old saves, but I wonder if those are beyond saving due to said "corruption".


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Alright, a little update.

I uninstalled the entire game (including the expansion). I'm playing it without the expansion and the patch. The game runs fine until the year 1938 (in game time of course), in which it did not crash on a save, but clicking on a random menu button. 

Though this is not a save CTD, the save crashing started this way last time. I'll keep watching it, but this could be a main game issue, and not just the expansion.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Can you look into event viewer and see if the errors there are of any help?

start menu
type "*event viewer*" (had to be said)
On the left side pane go to "*custom views*" 
Then go to *administrative events*

You will have to look through the list of errors to find your game as computers thankfully are able to resolve through many errors quickly and keep working.

If you can take a screenshot I might be able to research it and find an answer.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Okay, here is an Event Viewer log of several crashes, the one being shown in detail is a crash that just happened before posting this.

The Movies CTD Event Viewer.png - 4shared.com - photo sharing - download image

(You might have to download the picture to see it in a higher resolution, sorry, I didn't know another way how to insert a picture as that function wasn't working for me.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Can you upload those images to here? Beside the post quickly go the the go advanced button. A a little bit bellow the Miscellaneous Options you can manage attachments. Can you just upload it all to a rar file?


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Okay, I see that now. Sorry about that! I've uploaded the picture to attachments.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Hello?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Sorry for the late reply.

I don't really see any quick fixes. Have you ever tried reinstalling the game, then the patch and finally the expansion?

Have you tried downgrading your graphics driver?


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

No problem! 

I tied that a few times, but it doesn't seem to fix it.

At this point, it's kind of too hard to tell because it's an older game. I can at least play it, but it's a little annoying when it crashes. 

Thank you guys for all the help anyway! I truly appreciate it so much!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

The exception code in event viewer is a common code in C++ in games and programs. Same thing with the offset code. Maybe go back a couple years but the thing is that the newest drivers are the best and your card is newer than the game itself...

DId you run it under compatibility mode under XP SP2? I doubt it would do much.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Yeah, the problem is that I just don't want to jeopardize the stability of other games/programs with older graphics drivers, whether the game works or not.

I tried the XP SP2 compatability mode, but the game does not launch, saying I need to insert the game disc, though it's already in. I downloaded a CD crack for it to bypass this error and the game launched, but it would crash when saving quicker than before.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I just typed in something really long into google.


> best tool for older games that have trouble running on windows 7


I found this *Microsoft Application Compatibility Toolkit 5.6*
Download: Microsoft Application Compatibility Toolkit - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Have a read on this page and see if it can't help you run the game.
How to make old programs work on Windows 7 | News | TechRadar


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Nice find! haha I'll download this and try it out. I feel really good about this for some crazy reason, I hope it works! 

I'll reply back A.S.A.P. when I test it out later on.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I'll be waiting and I'm going to play around with that tool and see what it says with lets say F.E.A.R. the free multiplayer. I don't know the comparison should be from the same game and I don't have that one.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I installed the tool, but it didn't work. It's some graphical glitch, but one related to the operating system no doubt too.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I've been playing the save a bit more, and the crash occurs a bit later, about 25 minutes in versus 15 or so. I can't imagine if there are any other solutions, but if anyone has an idea, please post.


----------



## Tarfax (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I've been playing the game as well now just for funziez, but the same problem occurs for me as well. The game crashes somewhere after in-game year 1935-1936. 

I also recently tried some Sim City 4000, and the game for some random reason just CTD with no warning what so ever. 

The problem for Sim City was that it couldn't handle more than one cpu, so through the shortcut menu, you type in -CPUCount:1 and whaallaa! The game doesn't crash anymore!

Could it be a familiar problem with The Movies: Stunts and Effects?


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I was surprised to see another reply to this thread, haha. 

I've actually installed the game on my new ASUS Windows 8 laptop and it's been working perfectly, but if I have a chance to re-install the game on my desktop soon, I will try out that fix for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Tarfax (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

I tried that fix, and it worked! Although, I couldn't change the amount of CPU via the shortcut, but if you start the game, press ctrl+shift+esc, the Windows Task Manager will pop up. Go to tab "processes" and right click on the game --> Set Affinity --> CPU 1. 

I set it to 2 CPUs, and so far, it's been running fine since last time I wrote here.


----------



## Klendagon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Just tried it! It worked! No crashes so far, and I'm past the 1950's. 

You're literally the the best Tarfax! 

Now for epic movie making time! opcorn:


----------



## Tarfax (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: "The Movies" PC Game Crashing When Saving (Windows 7 64-Bit)*

Awesome!!


----------

